# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  وشم "العزيمة" يجمع غادة عبد الرازق وأنجلينا جولي

## الحصن نيوز

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="border-collapse: separate; color: #000000; font-family: 'Times New Roman'; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: normal; letter-spacing: normal; line-height: normal; orphans: 2; text-align: justify; text-indent: 0px; text-transform: none; white-space: normal; widows: 2; word-spacing: 0px; -***kit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -***kit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -***kit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -***kit-text-size-adjust: auto; -***kit-text-stroke-width: 0px; font-size: medium;"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 19px; font-weight: bold; -***kit-border-horizontal-spacing: 2px; -***kit-border-vertical-spacing: 2px;">بعدما أثار وشم الممثلة المصرية غادة عبد الرازق زوبعةً إعلاميةً خلال شهر رمضان الماضي، التقطت كاميرا mbc.net صورةً للفنانة الأربعاء 24 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني وقد خطت على يدها اليسرى وشمًا جديدًا كتبت فيه "العزيمة"، وهو وشم مشابه لذلك الذي نقشته الممثلة الأمريكية أنجلينا جولي، لكن على يدها اليمنى.



وشاركت غادة في حفل افتتاح قناة "إم بي سي دراما" الذي أقيم في فندق "أرماني" بدبي ليل الأربعاء 24 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني. وكانت غادة كتبت اسم خطيبها السابق الإعلامي محمد فودة على كتفها اليمنى، ورفضت إزالته أثناء تصوير مشهد مسلسلها "زهرة وأزواجها الخمسة"،ولكن سرعان ما تم فسخ الخطوبة لتصرح الممثلة الحسناء بأنها ستزيل اسمه عن جسدها.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

